
Comcast’s network investments soared–with net neutrality rules in place - alphabettsy
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1236161
======
danjoc
>Comcast's spending likely would increase regardless of whether the net
neutrality repeal and tax cut happened.

There it is. ARS is salty because "Restore Internet Freedom" worked, and they
want to imply Comcast would have handed out $1000 bonuses and scheduled
massive infrastructure investment even without it.

Next stop, gigabit speeds nationwide. I'm glad somebody got this ball rolling.
Thanks Trump!

